# My seriously small collection



## Glow (Oct 30, 2005)

Since I started my collection (mid september) i've gotten:

Eyes:
Creme De Violet e/s
Melton Mauve e/s
Juxt e/s
Swimming e/s
Electric Eel e/s
Crystal Avalanche e/s
Aquadisiac e/s
Pink Venus e/s
Love-Bud e/s
Iris Print e/s
Slip Pink e/s
Taupeless e/s
Era e/s
Shroom e/s
Trend Eyes


Gracious Me s/s
Shimmermint s/s
Temptations mini shadesticks

Liners:
Blacktrack f/l
Phone Number e/l

Paint:
Mauvism 

Lips:
Tongue-in-chic laquer.
Petal Pusher l/g
Venetian l/g
Spring Bean l/g
Snob l/s
Slip Pink l/g
Miss Bunny TLC
Tempting Tillie TLC

Misc:
Magenta Stashette. 
Temptations mini pigments
Pink Opal pigment
Petticoat MSF

Seriously small but growing just about every week.


----------



## kateisgreat (Oct 31, 2005)

Everyone has to start somewhere...
nice collection you have going there!


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 31, 2005)

Aww. My "collection" when I first started was seriously just a Swish eyeshadow... then a palette. I'm sure it'll grow quickly.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

That's a good start, though it'll be interesting to see what updates you'll make too.


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

well we all gotta start somewhere!!!


----------



## Sprout (Nov 1, 2005)

Good start!


----------



## Glow (Nov 7, 2005)

added melton mauve + creme de violet + gracious me.


----------



## Glow (Nov 11, 2005)

added mini shadesticks + pigments


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 13, 2006)

my collection isn't much bigger, I started about a year ago when my husband gave me Melton Mauve, but I didn't really get into it until the end of summer when my friend took me make-up shopping for my wedding...now i'm addicted!...you don't need evey color to do your make-up wicked...just variety...which you totally got!


----------



## BombshellVixen (Mar 23, 2006)

Don't feel bad, your collection is larger than mine, that should make you feel good(as my MAC friend Linzee would say)!!


----------

